# Hardwire Bluray for Internet Access



## szeh (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a Samsung 6500 Blu-ray player that I can access the internet via my Linksys WRT54G wireless router. To increase download times I was thinking of running a cable from my router directly to my player to increase speed. At the moment the picture is acceptable and I don't have any buffer issues, but I figure if I want faster speeds with the possibility of HD content is should go with the hardwire.

Questions...which is the best wire to use for this applications and can I run up to 100' of wire without too much signal loss?

Thanks for any help, or suggestions with this.

Scott


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You just want a standard cat5e or cat6 ethernet/networking cable. Try this: http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10208&cs_id=1020814&p_id=2164&seq=1&format=2


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

szeh said:


> I have a Samsung 6500 Blu-ray player that I can access the internet via my Linksys WRT54G wireless router. To increase download times I was thinking of running a cable from my router directly to my player to increase speed. At the moment the picture is acceptable and I don't have any buffer issues, but I figure if I want faster speeds with the possibility of HD content is should go with the hardwire.
> 
> Questions...which is the best wire to use for this applications and can I run up to 100' of wire without too much signal loss?
> 
> ...


Scott,
Welcome to HTS. Much of Netflix is currently available HD in regards to their Streamed Content. I do think using an Ethernet Connection is stabler than using WiFi, but my Router and Modem are setup right next to my AVR and adjacent to my PS3, OPPO, and every other Component that is Networked. I have tried WiFi on both my PS3 and OPPO with Netflix just to compare and have never noticed a large difference.

Signal Loss is not as much of an issue with Etherent as it is with HDMI as by your Post I am guessing your Router is not adjacent to your BDP. I would still think that the shorter the Distance, the better. All of this being said, as you are not getting Rebuffering while viewing Netflix as it currently stands, I am not sure if you are going to notice a huge difference when hard wiring the Connection. Certainly could not hurt however. As for Brand of Cable, I have not read much about there being differences with Ethernet Cables, but am by no means a Computer Network Expert.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Even if you're not seeing re-buffering, it doesn't mean that you're getting the HQ possible from Netflix. That's the beauty of their adaptive streaming, they'll lower the bitrate to avoid interrupts from re-buffering, so while the video plays smoothly, it's not as high a bitrate as the HD stream.

On the PC, you can hit CTRL-SHIFT-ALT-S to display the current bitrate and to force a Higher Bitrate if you would like. I'm not sure if a similar feature exists for the Sam BR Player.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I should have mentioned the adaptive Bitrate that Netflix uses. Even with it, some with poor Connections do still experience Rebuffering especially during Peak Hours. As I have a pretty good Internet Connection and quality Router, my speeds both Ethernet and WiFi are quite fast. Regardless, I have never noticed a huge difference between Ethernet and WiFi on Netflix. Both do not hold a candle to Blu Ray, but the convenience is undeniable of Netflix
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Highside (Jan 4, 2010)

There is a difference in speed, regardless of buffering. I went from 1.5Mb that buffered constantly, then to 7Mb that gave good results until Netflix couldn't keep up with the heavy demand. Then I went to 12Mb and had zero problems and a much higher rate of HD streaming. I then went back to 7Mb and although Netflix can keep up now, I'm noticing fewer HD signals, but without any buffering.

If picture quality is that important with streaming, go for the highest speed you can afford. If picture quality if EVERYTHING, wait for it on BD. If picture quality is as important as regular old TV like it is for us, since we don't have cable anymore, go with one step above the lowest speed just to avoid buffering.

I would wire with CAT6 just to try to future proof your house.

Rob


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm getting Netflix HD on 5MB and Wireless B, and rarely have to force the bitrate. Just get yourself a good solid connect, wired or wireless, and you'll be fine.


----------

